# Like button



## mkellogg

I've just added a Facebook Like button to threads.

Let me know if there are any problems. 

Mike


----------



## swift

Hello Mike.

I just liked this page. 

No problems... so far!


----------



## DearPrudence

Why aren't I surprised you're the first one to answer, Swift?*  No problems either on my side.

(* but I don't think I see you liked the page on FB though)


----------



## swift

I did notice the FB like button before I became aware of this thread. 

I don't know if you liked this page, DP, because I can't see your name either. Was that intentional, Mike?


----------



## mkellogg

I can see the comment on DP's Facebook page, but not yours, swift. Strange.


----------



## swift

Oh! I see DP now! 

I wanted to unlike this page but... it's not possible!


----------



## DearPrudence

And I can see you liked the post here, at the top of the thread, Swift, but not on your FB profile.


----------



## swift

Quick update... to unlike a thread, you must click the X on the upper left corner of the button.


----------



## Mate

So if I press the "like" button on this page something will appear in my own FB biography, right? 

Edit: Wait a minute, I want to keep my identity within the circle of my FB friends. If I press "like" here, does my real name have to be visible to all WR members?


----------



## DearPrudence

Mate, just try: don't be scared!


----------



## Mate

DearPrudence said:


> Mate, just try: don't be scared!


I've tried, saw my real name on top of this thread, and desperately pressed "unlike" a few seconds later.


----------



## DearPrudence

I think only your FB friends can see your real name if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## swift

It all depends on your Privacy Settings, don Mate.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2292475&p=11506305#post11506305


----------



## swift

For those of you concerned with privacy issues, the FB like above shows 'swift, DearPrudence and one other person like this.' Your name won't be revealed unless your privacy settings authorise sharing your likes publicly on any page.


----------



## Mate

swift said:


> For those of you concerned with privacy issues, the FB like above shows 'swift, DearPrudence and one other person like this.' Your name won't be revealed unless your privacy settings authorises sharing your likes publicly on any page.


That's a relief.


----------



## swift

Indeed it is.  And while not logged in on Facebook, it shows '3 people like this'. Mind you, we're very private people.


----------



## jann

I see that if I set my forum interface language to French or Italian, I can't see the Like button... but it displays properly (untranslated) in Spanish, German, Turkish, etc.  I didn't check every language.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



jann said:


> I see that if I set my forum interface language to French or Italian, I can't see the Like button...[...]


Ah! This could be a decisive argument for me to turn my interface language to French...  But I'm afraid this solution won't last long enough...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

I like Like button.


----------



## Gévy

El "like button" no es visible con la  interfaz en francés. Lo veo si la pongo en español.


----------



## mkellogg

Alright, I think I now have all the languages working right.


----------



## swift

Yes, it's there (French interface).  And now it's translated into all the other languages.


----------



## mkellogg

The problem was that we had bad translations of the language code for US English (en_US) to French and Italian.  They were something like "Anglais US" and "italiano" whereas they should have been fr_FR and it_IT for those two language interfaces.  Now we have properly translated Like buttons.


----------



## swift

Czech (work in progress 6) is missing, though.


----------



## london calling

Can I ask you why you decided to add the_ Like_ button, Mike? Sheer curiosity....I mean, I personally won't be using it because I only use the language forums and in my opinion it's not a question of "liking" a thread, it's a question as to whether people find the thread useful or not. I'm not saying others shouldn't use it or like it, of course.

FB's one thing, WR's another (my opinion, needless to say).


----------



## danalto

london calling said:


> Can I ask you why you decided to add the_ Like_ button, Mike? Sheer curiosity....I mean, I personally won't be using it because I only use the language forums and in my opinion it's not a question of "liking" a thread, it's a question as to whether people find the thread useful or not. I'm not saying others shouldn't use it or like it, of course.
> 
> FB's one thing, WR's another (my opinion, needless to say).


You won't use it 'cause you're not on FB, Jo... it could be nice, to share something you like on Facebook too!

_Hi, Mike! _


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Can I ask you why you decided to add the_ Like_ button, Mike? Sheer curiosity....I mean, I personally won't be using it because I only use the language forums and in my opinion it's not a question of "liking" a thread, it's a question as to whether people find the thread useful or not. I'm not saying others shouldn't use it or like it, of course.
> 
> FB's one thing, WR's another (my opinion, needless to say).



I agree with Jo.


----------



## mkellogg

Why add it? Probably for the same reasons that so many other sites have added it; because some people might find it useful, and it doesn't really hurt the rest of us.  It also helps spread the word about the WordReference forums.

I can easily see the case that somebody finds a certain thread entertaining and wants to share it with his or her friends.


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> You won't use it 'cause you're not on FB, Jo... it could be nice, to share something you like on Facebook too!


I wouldn't have the time......it's either one or the other! 

Thanks for your reply, Mike.


----------



## UrduMedium

Suggestion: Aside from the FB LIKE, it would be nice to have a LIKE button within the WR forum. The unit of Like being a post. Each time it is clicked a counter is upped. #Views always far exceeds #Replies. This will allow those just viewing (and not adding posts) to register their likes.


----------



## london calling

mbasit said:


> Suggestion: Aside from the FB LIKE, it would be nice to have a LIKE button within the WR forum.


There IS one... that's what this thread's all about!

As I said before, I can't say I'm over the moon about the idea (but that's just me, I'm not saying it shouldn't be there): I think a "Useful" button would be more....useful!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> I think a "Useful" button would be more....useful!


I agree, the same Tripadvisor does.


----------



## pwmeek

london calling said:


> [...] I think a "Useful" button would be more....useful!



In the vernacular of social networking: *+1*


----------



## UrduMedium

pwmeek said:


> In the vernacular of social networking: *+1*



If there were a Like/+1 button, I'd be clicking on it right now


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Will there be a "Like" button added for individual posts? I believe this is a system option, as I have seen it on other forums which use the same layout.


----------



## mkellogg

We might put in a  button that we do ourselves, but I haven't seen the need for Facebook buttons on every post.


----------



## pwmeek

Having an internal (and visible) way to mark posts as particularly helpful would reduce the temptation to post "me too" replies. Seeing which posts other WR members have "approved" will help future researchers determine which of the answers are most useful, avoiding the need to reopen a topic or start a new one.

I cannot recall feeling the need to share a topic, much less a single post, on Facebook. I might "like" the entire site, but topics are too specific.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Yes pwmeek, that would be my thinking too.


----------



## jann

pwmeek said:


> Having an internal (and visible) way to mark posts as particularly helpful would reduce the temptation to post "me too" replies.


Of course that's an entirely separate topic from the Facebook "Like" button... and it has certainly come up before.  

--> approval button / approve posts


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

I don't get it. What does it matter if we like a thread or not? If I post a question I can have say, The Duke of Ankh, Reg the Zombie, Captain Carrot, Angua von Überwald and a bunch of my friends to like my post, and that will show that I have a lot of friends but not that my question is interesting at all.

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## merquiades

Valeria Mesalina said:


> I don't get it. What does it matter if we like a thread or not? If I post a question I can have say, The Duke of Ankh, Reg the Zombie, Captain Carrot, Angua von Überwald and a bunch of my friends to like my post, and that will show that I have a lot of friends but not that my question is interesting at all.
> 
> Where did I go wrong?



I agree with you Valeria.


----------

